# Ch 10 Columbus



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Did anyone else see Dom Tiberi(sp) with Ch 10 do his report on the river in downtown Columbus? He was with the Ohiodnr boat electroshocking fish. They had quite a few LM and small mouth bass, one LM looked to be about 2 lbs. He is going to Griggs Tuesday and then a different place around Columbus the rest of the week.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Just adding all videos to this post.

Downtown - http://www.10tv.com/content/section...=JhcHRsYjqbKERGjeFG8fuTXm8wF-38F5&cmpid=share
Griggs - http://www.10tv.com/content/section...=J1NHhtYjoM6y_q7VLgaJO-BEcq1WqHs0&cmpid=share
Buckeye Lake - http://www.10tv.com/content/section...=hyanluYjrorc8rdbhCHq-gl90k-5ES7L&cmpid=share
Alum Creek - http://www.10tv.com/content/section...=dpaXhvYjpUC0ZoxC6dk6f1VikCDgTLHk&cmpid=share
Hoover - http://www.10tv.com/content/section...=4zMHBwYjpnIDSHq9TW70yM0Z9tJX5PmY&cmpid=share


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

I had just seen the link of fishing photos with one having his pic with a muskie from Alum I assume.


----------



## aboynamdsue (Apr 14, 2012)

That ramp is a damn death trap. Doesn't keep me from using it though.


----------



## bigticket (Jun 24, 2009)

"Well over 50 lbs" ? I think he got confused on that one...


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

State record carp is 50 pounds 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BetterMetalFish (Aug 8, 2012)

I heard 50 as well, but I'm pretty sure he said (or at least meant) 15. 15 seems about right for the size (kinda hard to judge though).


----------



## BuckIfan09 (Mar 25, 2009)

I think I heard 50, but I'm sure he was trying to say 15. Did anyone email or tweet to him, he may want to get a cortisone shot and take some antibiotics after kissing that smallie from the downtown Scioto? Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

i emailed him the big fish from the ogf crappie tourny



BuckIfan09 said:


> I think I heard 50, but I'm sure he was trying to say 15. Did anyone email or tweet to him, he may want to get a cortisone shot and take some antibiotics after kissing that smallie from the downtown Scioto? Lol
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

My brother n law a few years back worked with the ODNR down in southern ohio for two summers going around to different lakes shocking the fish. Some of the pictures he showed me of the fish were just amazing.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

aboynamdsue said:


> That ramp is a damn death trap. Doesn't keep me from using it though.


Where is that ramp exactly?? I've seen some nice bass boats out there while passing on the interstate and always figured there had to be a ramp some where. Do they close it down during red white and boom?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

It is packed for RWB. ive had my boat on the river during that and it is a 100% [email protected]#$%


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

cool. always wondered if there was anything in it. have to try fishing it this summer. 1/4 jig and white gubs seems to work good for anything in the river.


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

Hope no one picks up electroshock as a new poaching method after seeing that. Just sayin.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

foton said:


> Hope no one picks up electroshock as a new poaching method after seeing that. Just sayin.


With the cost of the boat and equiptment, plus needing the appropriate permit to perform electroshocking on state waters, I highly doubt anyone will be "picking up electroshocking as a new poaching method"


----------



## idratherbefishin (Jul 2, 2011)

Somehow I don't think the words poaching and permit should be in the same sentence.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

idratherbefishin said:


> Somehow I don't think the words poaching and permit should be in the same sentence.


Happy now? Smh


----------



## fishandchips (Oct 17, 2007)

Dom had something on his FB page about this a week ago and I posted on their for him to check out OGF, though I'm not a big poster on here, I do visit and check on things often. I never get out to fish enough but it's nice to see what others are doing in the area.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I ran tournaments on Griggs and O'Shaughnessy for over 20 yrs. I've seen and weighed many bass out of there. Wish I would of got pics of some of the nice LM and SM that I have caught over the years out of the Scioto river.

Yeah that weight was way off on that carp. LOL


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I have electroshock lake snowed looking for bass broodstock. we pulled out some 4&5 pounders. Lots of fun. They were all returned after spawning season. 
Some nice gills, cats, and perch too. 

That and pulling a siene through catfershermans paradise are at the top of my fish related experiences. I dont like paylakes but you cant imagine standing inside of a seine full of giant catfish, carp, bass, crappie, shad. It was unreal. There more trophies than catfish in that place. From the amount of baitfish I saw in they are way better than most.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Griggs - http://www.10tv.com/content/section...=J1NHhtYjoM6y_q7VLgaJO-BEcq1WqHs0&cmpid=share


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Heh. "Sports anchor"

I find myself in the odd position of advocating for the public enjoyment of the Scioto, in a town where maybe 8/10 of the people will tell you it's nothing more than a dead sewer.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

FOSR said:


> Heh. "Sports anchor"
> 
> I find myself in the odd position of advocating for the public enjoyment of the Scioto, in a town where maybe 8/10 of the people will tell you it's nothing more than a dead sewer.


It's disgusting, but teaming with life. My first time in the Scioto I took a tumble over a boulder - after being told by my "guide" that there were no big rocks - and ended up taking a swim. I was rewarded with a huge channel cat later that night, but was grossed out nonetheless...


----------



## Fisher4Life12 (Aug 12, 2010)

As far as I'm concerned anyone who "badmouths" the Scioto simply doesn't have a clue or just does not know how to fish such a river...I have memories of great fishing in the Scioto from Prospect to damn near the Ohio river of some beautiful fish!!....


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> It's disgusting, but teaming with life.


I see people water skiing above the Griggs dam often (but less so in recent years, maybe they dissolved ).

I watched the Griggs segment on TV. I thought I noticed some sort of abscess on one of the bass the ODNR guy help up. Eeeeeuuuuuuu.


----------



## idratherbefishin (Jul 2, 2011)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Happy now? Smh


Geesh, I was only kidding...


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

The trees leafing out in that video looked like they shot in the second or third week of April.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

aboynamdsue said:


> That ramp is a damn death trap. Doesn't keep me from using it though.


Does anyone know where this ramp is????? I think its on the olentangy, just up from the confluence.........and is this ramp open to the public?????? Thanks, clayton.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

It's at the end of Nationwide, immediately north of the old city power plant. Yes it is public.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

foton said:


> I see people water skiing above the Griggs dam often (but less so in recent years, maybe they dissolved ).
> 
> I watched the Griggs segment on TV. I thought I noticed some sort of abscess on one of the bass the ODNR guy help up. Eeeeeuuuuuuu.


A little bit of disolved poo doesn't bother your average water skiier, apparently. I wet wade it all the time, but that's about my limit. I wouldn't want it splashing up on my face at 25 knots...

I got carved open on the thumb by a channel cat last year in the Scioto and scrubbed the hell out of the wound with a toothbrush and rubbing alcohol when I got home later that night. I kept a very close eye on the cut for the next day or so...

The bass don't look as healthy as they do in other local rivers, but they generally run bigger and there's more to catch. The pregnant female my Scioto buddy caught last week was pale and sickly looking...


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

It's fun to poke fun at the Scioto but it's a beautiful river and I feel very fortunate to live nearby. Heck, I drink it's water every day.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

foton said:


> It's fun to poke fun at the Scioto but it's a beautiful river and I feel very fortunate to live nearby. Heck, I drink it's water every day.


Try drinking Athens City water for 10 years...


----------



## Crappie Bandit (Sep 7, 2012)

Couldsome one tell me how to get the ramp that odnr used in this video,thanks


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Crappie Bandit said:


> Couldsome one tell me how to get the ramp that odnr used in this video,thanks


The ramp is at the end of Nationwide Blvd.

This is a screen shot from Google Maps. The big brick building is the power plant. You go past it and turn the corner, then weasel down - it's long and steep.

Edited to add, the street view camera car did not go past that corner.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Snyd said:


> My brother n law a few years back worked with the ODNR down in southern ohio for two summers going around to different lakes shocking the fish. Some of the pictures he showed me of the fish were just amazing.


It will flat out tick an angler off, to know what kinds of fish he/she's been missing. I went out a few years ago on a bass/shock survey with the Division. I couldn't believe how much bait-fish was available. Not to mention... biggun's.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Crappie Bandit, I work about a half mile from the ramp. It's near the Confluence park restaurant and a couple blocks from Clipper stadium. It is east of where the rivers meet (confluence) It is a steep ramp and lot of time there is mud on the ramp making it very slippery.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I saw them pulling out of alum with the news crew the week before the OGF tourny. Talked to the boat crew looking for tips on the crappies. It didn't help


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Congrats Mitch you made it  http://www.10tv.com/content/slideshows/2013/05/central-ohio-fishing-holes.html?slide=14


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Serioulsy considering posting a picture of me with a hammerhead and saying Alum Creek. Think Dom would notice?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bonecrusher said:


> Serioulsy considering posting a picture of me with a hammerhead and saying Alum Creek. Think Dom would notice?


Legendary if you actually get it through! LOL!


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Subscribing....very cool videos! Thanks for posting.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Buckeye Lake - http://www.10tv.com/content/section...=hyanluYjrorc8rdbhCHq-gl90k-5ES7L&cmpid=share


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

There can be no way Chris Goings is at Hargus Lake with that fish. With all them houses on the lake....


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

The river being muddy would cause the bass to look pale. They look fine once the river clears up.


----------



## Batt201 (Jun 26, 2008)

If you are going to put in downtown by the old power plant be very very very careful. There is a lot of debris around he overpass where you put in. Lots of jagged metal that will tear up your boat. Also, as you pass under the bridge don't get too close to the shore by the restaurant. It is extremely shallow. Learned that the hard way.


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

Bonecrusher said:


> Serioulsy considering posting a picture of me with a hammerhead and saying Alum Creek. Think Dom would notice?


No. I doubt it.

Strangest looking catfish I have ever seen:
http://www.10tv.com/content/slideshows/2013/05/central-ohio-fishing-holes.html?slide=47&return= 

Also, this:
http://www.10tv.com/content/slideshows/2013/05/central-ohio-fishing-holes.html?slide=4

At least it is labeled North Carolina. I can totally see some unknowing central Ohioan thinking that all these fish could be caught around here.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

TimTaylor75 said:


> Buckeye Lake - http://www.10tv.com/content/section...=hyanluYjrorc8rdbhCHq-gl90k-5ES7L&cmpid=share


Thats BUCKEYE OCEAN to you!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Fisher4Life12 said:


> As far as I'm concerned anyone who "badmouths" the Scioto simply doesn't have a clue or just does not know how to fish such a river...I have memories of great fishing in the Scioto from Prospect to damn near the Ohio river of some beautiful fish!!....


+1 on this!!

I love this river, it is probobaly at the top of my list for favorite species fishery! It is a great river and I love to fish it.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

hanmanjr said:


> At least it is labeled North Carolina. I can totally see some unknowing central Ohioan thinking that all these fish could be caught around here.


Really, I just got done lining up the surf rod with fresh braid. Bought some new steel leaders and was gonna head to the river after some of those sharks and red fish! Dang what a waste of time


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Well yesterday I submitted a pic of a hammerhead and said Alum Creek. Today I sent in a pic of some crappie. The Crappie made it, HammerHead didn't it. That guy with the 10lb bass in his kitchen is going to be a new local hero


----------



## Batt201 (Jun 26, 2008)

Did anyone see the stripper pic at Hargus lake? It looks like it was caught by electroshock (if this is a real pic!) Can this be real??


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Batt201 said:


> Did anyone see the stripper pic at Hargus lake? It looks like it was caught by electroshock (if this is a real pic!) Can this be real??


That is not Hargus Lake. My first thought on the fish was Photo Shop. Just looks abnormally huge.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Alum Creek - http://www.10tv.com/content/section...=dpaXhvYjpUC0ZoxC6dk6f1VikCDgTLHk&cmpid=share

I've updated post #2 in this thread to include all videos.


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

Strippers at Hargus Lake? I thought this was PG rated.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## davefishfrey (Nov 1, 2011)

on the thursday show the taped segment shows 2 fishermen in a 16 ft alum. boat . that was big fish on in the bow and myself in the stern .


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Batt201 said:


> Did anyone see the stripper pic at Hargus lake? It looks like it was caught by electroshock (if this is a real pic!) Can this be real??


A wad of twenties will catch more strippers than electroshock...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crappie Bandit (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info on the river.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Friday's video @ Hoover - http://www.10tv.com/content/section...=4zMHBwYjpnIDSHq9TW70yM0Z9tJX5PmY&cmpid=share


----------

